# jtree root icon ändern



## BigBoss (9. Apr 2008)

hi
kennt jemand einen möglichkeit das icon des root elements zu ändern ohne die unterordner mit zu ändern?
Gruß BB


----------



## Oni (16. Apr 2008)

Das kannst du mit einem CellRenderer machen.


```
public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(JTree tree, Object value, boolean sel, boolean expanded, boolean isLeaf, int row, boolean hasFocus) {

        super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(tree, value, sel, expanded, isLeaf, row, hasFocus);

        // treenode holen
        DefaultMutableTreeNode node = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) value;
        
        if(node.isRoot()){
            setIcon(null); // new ImageIcon("meinIcon.jpg")
            return this;
        }
...
```


----------

